# 10 week old puppy



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello
So a quick question. We have the opportunity to take a puppy that would be 8 weeks on the 9th Sept. However we are away until the 24th. The lady will very kindly look after said puppy until we are back, however as the puppy would then be 10 weeks..is that two weeks too long to be with the breeder? I would ask if we could visit and take the puppy to get the first injection before we go away on the 14th. It just doesn't seem right to bring the puppy home on the 9th and then desert the poor thing 8 days later!

As usual I am over thinking things, but that is my way.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty was 9/12 weeks by the time we picked her for the same reason. I think there are some breeders who prefer their pups not to go until 10 weeks so believe it should be absolutely fine.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We got Gisgo at 10 weeks and it was fine.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Same here, my breeder kept Bonnie longer as it was over Christmas time.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

we had Ollie our 1st cockapoo when he was 13 weeks for the same reason you will be fine xxenjoy 
lynda


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you all... marvelous advice as always!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think thats fine!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

when we pick coral up she will be 12 weeks. so im sure your pup will be fine.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Got my new sheltie pup at ten weeks fully vaccinated and ready to go out. I much prefer the slightly older pup - much easier to housetrain I think.


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Oh bless you, I think its fine too. I picked up Muppet 12 weeks due to other commitments. I can't wait to see pics of your pup when you get back from your holidays, have a wonderful time and make the most of it! x


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't think it will matter at all. Picked up Oscar at 8 weeks and two weeks later he was still as daft as the day we got him.
Probably be a good thing as it gives his Mum another couple of weeks to knock some sense into him.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

We got our girls at 10 weeks due to holidays and they were and still are fine


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely no harm and you'll have the added bonus of soon being able to go out for walks! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This is fine .. your breeder can work on toilet training, crate training and further socialisation whilst you are away  ... please post lots of pics .. we need some lovely puppy pics on here  

Come on summer puppies where are you?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

puppylove said:


> Got my new sheltie pup at ten weeks fully vaccinated and ready to go out. I much prefer the slightly older pup - much easier to housetrain I think.


Yes I am hoping that is a perk!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lolasmummy said:


> Oh bless you, I think its fine too. I picked up Muppet 12 weeks due to other commitments. I can't wait to see pics of your pup when you get back from your holidays, have a wonderful time and make the most of it! x


Ah thank you....fret moi?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Don't think it will matter at all. Picked up Oscar at 8 weeks and two weeks later he was still as daft as the day we got him.
> Probably be a good thing as it gives his Mum another couple of weeks to knock some sense into him.


Brilliant reply made me laugh out loud!! Here is hoping!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Definitely no harm and you'll have the added bonus of soon being able to go out for walks! x


Yes I thought that too


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> This is fine .. your breeder can work on toilet training, crate training and further socialisation whilst you are away  ... please post lots of pics .. we need some lovely puppy pics on here
> 
> Come on summer puppies where are you?


Yes I am going to ask if they can start all that for me. They don't do vaccinations, so I had an initial plan of visiting and taking the pup to get it's first jab at 8 weeks, however I am wondering if that is a good idea as the pup may consider me the lady who turns up takes it out in a big scary machine (car) to the place where they stick needles in you


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhh . . he will be just fine! We got Sami at 12 weeks as he had to be 4 lbs. to fly! He did great after he oriented for 24 hrs. He had all but 1 of his jabs, so that was actually a bonus . . I would ask for the 1st to be done. We will be picking up our little girl Carley in 2 weeks from today and she will also be 12 weeks old as she was quite small and is still only 3 lbs. Our breeder is wonderful for vet upkeeps on everything and I was very impressed with that. Dont worry, he will be covering you with kisses in no time!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I picked Millie up at 10 weeks. Absolutely fine. She was so tiny, cute and loveable. She just wanted cuddles for the first week


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Ohhh . . he will be just fine! We got Sami at 12 weeks as he had to be 4 lbs. to fly! He did great after he oriented for 24 hrs. He had all but 1 of his jabs, so that was actually a bonus . . I would ask for the 1st to be done. We will be picking up our little girl Carley in 2 weeks from today and she will also be 12 weeks old as she was quite small and is still only 3 lbs. Our breeder is wonderful for vet upkeeps on everything and I was very impressed with that. Dont worry, he will be covering you with kisses in no time!!!


Yep def going to go visit and sort jabs out myself...thank you for the reassurance ...made me smile thinking of your flying poo!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I picked Millie up at 10 weeks. Absolutely fine. She was so tiny, cute and loveable. She just wanted cuddles for the first week


Looking forward to the cuddles :hug::hug:


----------

